
PHP 7 – What changed internally? – Nikita Popov(2015) - pknerd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekEqhaPmag
======
tyingq
Just the slides if you like that better than video:
[http://www.slideshare.net/nikita_ppv/php-7-what-changed-
inte...](http://www.slideshare.net/nikita_ppv/php-7-what-changed-internally)

